# Need help. Putting 93 Passat engine in 81 rabbit.



## Serp13 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi everyone. 
I recently got the engine from a 1993 Passat. 16v 2.0L. 
It came out of an 81 rabbit so I have the engine mounts... I hope, but it seems that the air intake doesn't have room to get a hose to the air filter. 

Has anybody here put an engine like this in their rabbit, or know enough about them to help me about with guidance?


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Are you gonna run digi or cis? Do you mean the throttle body is on the wrong side of the intake? If your gonna run cis and it came out of a rabbit it should have a scirroco intake on it already.


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

its a direct swap. you need to figure out your fueling thou. i would go just do a aba swap and call it a day. it takes 5 YES 5 wires to get that motor to run:thumbup:


----------



## Serp13 (Feb 22, 2010)

Forgot to check this thread. 

I'm still new to the "slang" of engines, what is an ABA swap? I had the engine in and it fits, but my mechanic is worried about all the extra wires that might go to a computer. Will the ECU be needed or can I toss it away when I do the swap? 
Edit: I looked up "ABA swap" on google and I found some guides on what to do. They look promising. This is going to turn into a winter/spring project so I'm not in a hurry right now. I still have the engine, but it's not in my rabbit anymore, had to swap back in the old engine. (Yuck.) 


I'd love to pick your brain about how I should do this if I could e-mail you. Should I just message you on here? 

ALSO! I have a megasquirt. I read that I might not need an ECU since I have it? At least I think I have a megasquirt, I don't quite remember. Nope, but It's set up for a megasquirt, I just need to find one. 

Here are the stats on what I have: 

a 16v from a '93 Passat 
New timing belt, spark plugs, p/p and 83-84 GTI-style clutch plate (large diameter, small spline) 
Throttle body with TPS from automatic Passat (for Megasquirt) 
New ebay fuel rail 
ABA injectors 
16v Scirocco exhaust manifold and downpipe 
Air conditioner included. 
Starter included. 
Alternator Included. 
Transmission Included. 

I've had the engine in my car before, fits great, but I was worried about all the wiring and the ECU.


----------

